# Ctfortner, Meeman Shelby?



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

My SIL is trying to deter us from taking a trip to Meeman Shelby Forest, although I am not sure why. She said her coworker said that she went a few weeks ago and there was less than 10 campers there (not crowded- a plus, I tell her), the mosquitos were bad (aren't they everywhere this time of year?), and that the camp hosts threatened to kick them out when they started to spray chemicals on the ground to keep them away. I don't believe that. Dh and I and my FIL too always take along sprayers to spray the campsite for ants, ticks and more. It sounds to me like her coworker just isn't in to camping and I don't believe for a second that they threatened to kick them out over spraying stuff for bugs. Her reply was, "They're weird down there." Regardless, we're planning a trip down there soon and I told hubby I knew someone who would know and would certainly ask about it.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have been there many times, riding, fishing, hunting, etc... However, we have not camped there in years. I have not heard anything like this about the place, but I really couldnt say for sure. We dont usually camp there, just because its so close to home, we feel like we never left home. Its in that "danger" zone for us, meaning its close enough to just run home for a minute and get something, which I know we would do.

We do plan on spending some time there this fall though, since we will have a lot of saturday soccer games, that will still allow us to camp, and make the soccer games and go back.

I have talked to others who camped their recently, and they didnt have anything negative to say about it. They also mentioned it wasnt crowded, but seemed to have enjoyed it.

I have never taken a sprayer with me anywhere, but could see where that might cause an issue to them, not knowing what it is. I would think campgrounds would be cautious of that, just because it is chemicals and they really dont know whats in it, or how it could react with others, mainly kids and pets. But thats just me guessing, so they could have gotten spoken to if spraying their site, that I would believe.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Less crowded is a plus for me. 

I can understand that...not knowing what is in it. So far we have not encountered a campground that had a problem with it but if we did that wouldn't be a big issue.

I think we will give it a try in a few weeks. My mother and father in law live in Tipton County so we'll talk them into going as well.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, if you get there before we do, let me know how it goes. It wont be long and we will be going as well, probably sometime next month.


----------

